# Solved: Log off script and Server 2003



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

We host an application for numerous clients on forty or so hosted virual servers, all Server 2003 at this point. We are constantly using RDP to access these servers, and to keep them straight, we use BgInfo which puts server specs onto the desktop wallpaper.

The problem is, when more than one person RDPs in, the BgInfo can go wonky and copy over itself all over the place.

I have come up with a reg file that deletes a couple of registry keys, so the next time a user logs on, BgInfo is back to normal.

I would like to have this registry modification in a script that runs automatically every time a user logs off.

Trouble is, I can use task scheduler to run a script at log on, but I can't find a way to run a script at log off.

Any ideas/solutions? There has to be a way to do this - these servers are not part of a domain, so any GPO solution would not apply. Or am I wrong about that...? Help!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Local Group Policy should apply. If they are not part of a domain then the domain policy will not override the local policy.


----------



## brokenhead (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks - that worked perfectly!


----------

